# Any way I could cheaply grind up my honey?



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I have some strained honey in containers that crystallized coarsely, and I was wondering if their was a cheap way of grinding it up into finer crystals?


Nathan


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I usually grind to make seed, rather than trying to grind a lot of honey, but I use a flour grinder that I bought at the health food store.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> I use a flour grinder that I bought at the health food store.


Could you describe it a little? We have a flour grinder but I don't think it can handle anything with a high moisture content.


Nathan


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When you grind it it mostly becomes semi liquid, even if it was fairly solid. It may depend on the design of the grinder. I'm not sure how all of them work, but a burr grinder seems to work. I'm not doing large amounts, mostly making seed for creamed honey.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.


----------

